# Can anyone score this buck?



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not very good at scoring yet. Anyone got any estimates for this guy? I'm curious. And I can't decide if he's a main frame 8 or 9 point. You can see his right G2 is split, and it looks like his left G2 is the same way. But I think it's actually his G3 covering his G2, making it look like his G2 is split. Which would mean 3 tines on his left side. What do you guys think? Any opinions?

Click to enlarge picture.









Saw him twice while bowhunting last fall. Never would come in though. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He's definitely a 5X5 and if I were to rough score him he'd be around 130. It's hard to tell how long that one G2 is, but the forked one is only about an inch or two which hurts his score a bit. He would be a good one to take with the bow, that's for sure.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats a P&Y buck for sure. I was going to rough him at 135, but I put him at 132.5 after deductions. nice and tall, nice mass, but kinda narrow. I say about 16 or 17. Just imagine wht he will be like next year!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I actually originally had him at low to mid 130's so I'd say anywhere from 130-133 would be a very safe bet after it's all said and done. Gettin up there to 140 next year. 
:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Depending on the area, I woulden't take 150 to 160 out of the picture. Where I hunt I have seen bucks jump this much in a year!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd guess around 130.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I would have to say he is around 135-140. He has nice mass, mainbeams and the width on him will help-Id give him 17 inside. Very nice buck


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I'd say upper 130's to 140'ish and 17 1/2 inside spread. He's out beyond the ears a little bit. Nice looking buck.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I added up to about 135!


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Easy P&Y deer....I'd go with 143. One thing I noticed is his pot belly. I think he's an older, larger bodied deer which would make the rack look a little smaller. Good mass and decent tine length. My score is GROSS of course. No nets here! Should be an excellent deer next year if he made it! :bartime:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

If he didn't get killed allready from the gun hunters (50% chance) he will be over 150 next year. Putting on anywhere from 10" to 30" happens with alot of bucks........Sometimes you barely recognize them a following year because they get so big so fast. Im guessing this buck grossed around 140ish this year.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id say mid 140's.....gross.

Good framed 5 x 5. I killed a similarly framed 4x4 this year that went 140 even.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I woulda guessed 140 for sure, maybe even upper 140's.

As stickem14 said, he is a pretty big bodied deer. I could pick him out easily from other deer at a 1/2 mile.

I can only imagine what he would have been this year.  
Unfortunately, I don't think he made it. I believe the guys that lease the land next to ours shot him during rifle season last year. Oh well.

Thanks for all the input guys, appreciate it!


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

140 gross


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Scoring deer is dumb. Geez here we shoot anything legal which is 3 points to a side. I see a 3x1 buck i'll shoot. Don't get hung up on antler size. :2cents:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Scoring deer is dumb. Geez here we shoot anything legal which is 3 points to a side. I see a 3x1 buck i'll shoot. Don't get hung up on antler size.


That's why there aren't very many B+C bucks coming out of your state. Some of us like to manage the deer in our hunting areas. I kill quality bucks every year from the one piece of property. Personally I will not shoot less then a 4x4. We have been weeding out all the inferior genetics and I am willing to bet in the next 10 years there will be some massive deer taken from the 6 sections that I hunt. Some people like to "shoot" deer and other's like to "hunt" I don't care for the shoot anything mentality, I outgrew that when I graduated from the BB gun. But to each his own, as long as your tag is valid I don't give a rip as long as you stay away from my land.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

headshot said:


> > Scoring deer is dumb. Geez here we shoot anything legal which is 3 points to a side. I see a 3x1 buck i'll shoot. Don't get hung up on antler size.
> 
> 
> That's why there aren't very many B+C bucks coming out of your state. Some of us like to manage the deer in our hunting areas. I kill quality bucks every year from the one piece of property. Personally I will not shoot less then a 4x4. We have been weeding out all the inferior genetics and I am willing to bet in the next 10 years there will be some massive deer taken from the 6 sections that I hunt. Some people like to "shoot" deer and other's like to "hunt" I don't care for the shoot anything mentality, I outgrew that when I graduated from the BB gun. But to each his own, as long as your tag is valid I don't give a rip as long as you stay away from my land.


I totally agree! :beer:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I was just kidding around. on are farm we won't shoot anything smaller than a 3x3

just wanted to see what some people would put :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> I was just kidding around. on are farm we won't shoot anything smaller than a 3x3


Sure, but like I said:


> I don't give a rip as long as you stay away from my land.


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

135 nice buck :sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Looking at it closely and comparing it with the body and ears I would have said 140 give or take.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

maybe about 145


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

137


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

140 145 gross score but even with good genetics he might not get much bigger because he is a old mature buck telling by the sway back he'll be going down hill in a couple of years.


----------



## buckmaster121 (Nov 12, 2008)

yea that deer is probably a good sized 135-145 maybe even a 150 if your lucky..........i dont know though sometimes the pitures trick ya!!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Probably around 135


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

I would say around 148.


----------

